# Parents of my new buckling!



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Sire:
http://sweetgumminis.com/pico_truffle.html


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Dam:
http://thecrowesnestfarm.com/gidget.htm


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

What do you guys think?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I really like his sire! I can't say much about his dam as she is being dried off in that pic.....


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you Joy! the little guy is adorable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

The buckskin is my boy,
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid= ... =1&theater


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He is very handsome!


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you. I thought so too .


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

He's too cute!! Congrats on him! :thumb:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! He's adorable


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you! I can't wait to get him home .


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We will need updated pics when he arrives, K


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh, absolutely! :greengrin:


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I will bathe him and I may even clip him .


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

BTW, The other little guy in the pic is my dear little Sprite, who I picked up when I put the deposit down on Snickers. He's really skinny, but doing better every day and he's adorably sweet.


----------

